# Bath and Body Works Hedgie!



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Hi guys!
I went to bath and body works today and found THIS!










It smells pretty good too :lol: 
It also comes in green! But pink is clearly the best color ever 

To be honest I didn't care what it smelled like, I just had to have it (and you can re-fill the smell later)

I had to share this with my HHC friends!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

O____O I must have one!! No, THREE! Oh wait they're refillable? Hmm maybe I just need two... Ahhh!! :lol: I am so simultaneously angry and grateful you shared this :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I am so upset! I was just at B&B Works last week and got one of those things for my car... Did they have the hedgie kind? Nope. Just plain ol' boring circles. SIGH.....

I'll have to check out their website. I WILL buy one, lol.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*sigh* Now I have to go find a Bath & Body Works. Thanks alot...


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Loves it :lol: so cute. I was just there a few days ago........guess I'm going back!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Found the liiiiink :lol: 
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/fam...44&cm_sp=IM-_-Home+Fragrance-_-Scentportables


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I go to Bath and Body Works all the time and I have never seen a hedgie. Now that I know they have it I'm going to go every weekend and ask if its in lol.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Now you've made me spend $22 D: (couldnt resist sale)


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

My mom and I decided we'll go today when we stop by the pet store. Thanks!


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Might have to head over to B&B and get one in green for my car. Plus I love mint chocolate


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

Yikes! I need one of those. My car smells like wet dog. No, wait, it is worse than wet dog. It is like wet, muddy dog. ACK. Thanks for posting. I will have my daughter stop and grab one. I am glad she works part time in the mall.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

kelybely said:


> Might have to head over to B&B and get one in green for my car. Plus I love mint chocolate


I'm not sure about the mint chocolate, I love mint chocolate too but I was nervous it wouldn't actually smell like it! tell me how it is! Maybe i'll buy a green one too 



beautsbelle said:


> Yikes! I need one of those. My car smells like wet dog. No, wait, it is worse than wet dog. It is like wet, muddy dog. ACK. Thanks for posting. I will have my daughter stop and grab one. I am glad she works part time in the mall.


The pink one smells really good! It smells like candy :lol: My car smelled like wet dog too


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Just bought two of each color! Haven't opened the packaging, but clipped two onto the outside of Delia's cage for decoration!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

ProjectParanoia said:


> Just bought two of each color! Haven't opened the packaging, but clipped two onto the outside of Delia's cage for decoration!


You might wanna take the smelly thing out and wash the plastic. She might be able to smell it and it might drive her nuts! :lol: 
Cute deco though! I wonder if we could find a little mirror to put in there instead... do hedgies like mirrors?


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am planning to go to the mall tomorrow! YES! I can buy one! YAY! :lol:


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

ooooo lovely.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Off to bath & body works I go...


----------



## MintyDuhh (Sep 1, 2008)

I saw this the other day. I work across the hall from a Bath and Body Works and grabbed it instantly. It's so cute.  I love the raccoon one too.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh man, now I'm gonna have to go spend some money I know I shouldn't...


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

hi ho, hi ho, off to the mall I go.....


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

You're kidding! Omgosh *squee*
Is it just me or is hedgie-shaped/print getting more and more popular? Or maybe it's just cause being a hedgie mama made me aware.


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

Called my daughter, conversation went like this "hey, when do you work again?" "some time later this week, why" "I need you to go to Bath/body works, there is this hedg..... " "YEAH, the hedgie car air fresheners.... I saw them, they are super cute. I was going to get you one, but I did not know if you would use it"..... WHAT??!?!?!?! Silly girl! 

So, mine will be on the way soon. Can't wait to smell the candy one.....


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

:C Why must I own all things hedgie? My wallet (also a hedgie wallet, also found out about through here) is positively empty from all the hedgie must-haves!! I just bought two-- one for me, one for my mom (I've dragged her into hedgie-addiction as well teehee  ).


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

DexterTheHog said:


> ProjectParanoia said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought two of each color! Haven't opened the packaging, but clipped two onto the outside of Delia's cage for decoration!
> ...


Good idea. Since they're solitary, they're probaby not fans of mirrors, but maybe I'll put pictures of her in them, or fancify her name in them. That'd be cute.

And Spike, I noticed that, too. I think it's just because we're on the lookout for them now. Especially Valentines Day. I don't know why, but hedgies are super popular then. Most of my collection is Valentines themed.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

of course i should have checked first. i just posted this too! :lol:


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

I got mine today! That was first on my list after seeing this post last night! I love it! ...and it smells pretty too! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

Mine arrived today when my daughter came over. She also got me 3 packs of different scents to use. I can't wait to hang her up on my visor! I told my daughter I'd buy it, but she came with about 10 loads of laundry to do, and no laundry soap. I tried to pay her for my new hedgie, and she said we could just call it even. LOL. Gotta love grown up kids! Move out and still bring home their laundry. sigh. Oh well. I got a super cute hedgie out of the deal! (and a visit from her, so all is well!)


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OOOHHHH!  I am so jealous! I just found out a couple months ago that I'm allergic to fragrances. STINK!! I bet they smell wonderful. I just sold all my bath and body stuff in a yardsale last month.


----------

